# Good plants to use in low light/high humidity enclosures???



## kev48584 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am trying to add some plants that are non toxic in my arboreal tarantula enclosure. The thing is i'm looking for something that requires low light (the light they'll get is my room light) but can withstand high humidity because i'm keeping the humidity to 75-80% constant. Are there any plants that will work with these together? if you can give me the scientific names that would be much appreciated also where can i purchase these plants at? walmart? local garden store? etc. thank you all who reply!  have a nice day


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 24, 2012)

Plectranthus Australis/pilae/aeschynanthus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 24, 2012)

Not to shoot you down too quickly, but most plants are toxic

Pothos is your go to plant. You can buy them at hardware stores, and wal mart should sell them as well. Just search around here, and you will see why.

When in Wal Mart, look at the other species they carry. They will have signs that tell you light requirements, but IMHO these are as accurate as internet caresheets. But to be fair, these "caresheets" were intended for the local gardener, not your terrarium enthusiast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## philge (Sep 25, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Not to shoot you down too quickly, but most plants are toxic


Exactly. But, most of these plants are only toxic when ingested. Tarantulas are certainly not going to ingest any plant matter, so it's not an issue. I would second your suggestion for pothos. Most stores with plants will have this, and many of them will even have a section of generic indoor, low light requirement plants. Diffenbachia, certain ferns, some species of philodendron, and Swedish ivy are all very good for low light conditions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

